# A.I. Ing



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I want to know all I can about it, we are thinking about it and am wondering about how to start how to time heats and teaser bucks etc. thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do a search, there are a couple good threads on it.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

what is your objective with doing AI?

It is hard to AI FFs - especially the mini breeds.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Just to upgrade my boer herd. Now I have a pure commercial herd and will be getting tome good registered stock and would A.I. Them and a few of my better commercials to a suitable buck.


----------

